# Another CAI Question



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

I am curious as to where is the best place to mount the air horn of my CAI. I currently have mine right behind the grill, it passes through a piece of sheet metal that seals the opening next to the radiator, it's currently a bit above the bumper.

I wonder, does the placement really matter much, am I in danger of decreasing the air flow if I get it in the wrong place?

any advice?


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

air doesn't like curves and sharp bends, try to avoid that, let it through the smoothest way possible.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

is there any chance of getting a low pressure pocket and actually getting less air flow?

I used a 4" airhorn that pinches down to 2" abs tubing I used 2 90 degree bends and a rubber 2" to 2" coupler to attach it to the old air cleaner, I chopped the preheat thingy off and attached closer to the filter.


----------



## Berto SE-R (Jul 10, 2003)

Too many bends will affect the air flow, making it worse, especially 90○ angles.


----------

